# New Nikon 2x teleconverter: TC-20E III (January, 2010)



## MrLogic (Dec 11, 2009)

It features a new optical design. It was released yesterday, together with an updated 300 f/2.8 VR II. Specs & lens compatibility: 

AF-S Teleconverter TC-20E III from Nikon

Nikon | Imaging Products | AF-S Teleconverter TC-20E II



> Outstanding optical quality to meet the demands of Nikon FX-format camera users
> Increases the focal length of a prime lens by 100%*
> An aspherical lens element is adopted - a world first
> Employing an aspherical lens realizes a compact and lightweight body
> Newly developed optical design achieves superior contrast and resolution


----------



## lvcrtrs (Dec 11, 2009)

Boy I was hoping it would work with my 70-300.  I had checked with Nikon and to date they do not have a TC that will work with that lens.  Sigh, maybe the next one.


----------



## itznfb (Dec 11, 2009)

lvcrtrs said:


> Boy I was hoping it would work with my 70-300.  I had checked with Nikon and to date they do not have a TC that will work with that lens.  Sigh, maybe the next one.



Highly unlikely. Though it would be nice to have a 1.4x for the 70-300. Nikon won't make a teleconverter for lenses slower than constant f/4.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmm an aspherical lens in a teleconverter. Call me crazy but I didn't know anyone who wanted to buy a 2x teleconverter was actually expecting high quality results 


lvcrtrs just get the optically excellent Kenko pro 300 teleconverter series. The results definitely won't be too hot since the 70-300 isn't that sharp compared to it's far more expensive counterparts, and that would show up more with a teleconverter.

Also it will be slow or outright fail to autofocus.


----------

